# Mic DSP (Note: merged in OBS Studio 0.15.3)



## r52 (Jul 17, 2016)

r52 submitted a new resource:

Mic DSP - Adds a noise suppression filter for microphone sources



> This plugin adds new filter called "Noise Suppress" under audio sources, which aims to filter out background noise from microphone sources.
> 
> Simply go to your mic source > Filters > + > Add a new Noise Suppress filter and set your desired noise reduction volume. Start at a high number like -10 and work your way down until the results are satisfactory.
> 
> Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 is required...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jul 20, 2016)

A small demo. Works surprisingly good. Thank you for that! ^_^
It can have a small tunint tho, but is still better than what I have to bear with in hot summer!


----------



## ACS503 (Jul 20, 2016)

so how do I install this? there are 4 files... "copying.speex" "obs-plugins" "data" and "license" but i already have a data and obs plugins file and I dont want to overwrite them... i think i know where to put most of the files but what do i do with the "speex" file????


----------



## Jack0r (Jul 20, 2016)

The copying.speex and license files are both just License files and not really needed. Just extract the obs-plugins and data folder directly into to your OBS-Studio folder. It will probably ask you if you want to overwrite those folders, say yes. Then start OBS and in the audio mixer, click the little cogwheel and Filters. Click the Plus button and select Noise Suppress then configure the filter to your liking.

Added a Video on how to install and use the plugin + the included audio filters:


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2016)

With the permission of the author, this filter has been merged with the master repository, and will be released in 0.16.0.

https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/f3d0272f5767a64d25656494e3e1abf5d361da84


----------



## coRpSE (Jul 26, 2016)

very nice. I just hope more options and more control comes with this to be able to get the best quality of sound from it.


----------



## r52 (Aug 1, 2016)

r52 updated Mic DSP (Note: merged in OBS Studio 0.16.0) with a new update entry:

v0.2



> Backported upstream fixes by Jim for standalone release before OBS Studio 0.16.0



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## apan (Sep 5, 2016)

*r52* Hi, what about echo cancellation and AGC?


----------

